# My Mini Inspired Garage



## Phil1971 (Sep 3, 2007)

Gents,

Having seen some rather nice workshops, I thought I'd post up my modest little single garage.

It's mainly used to store all my detailing stuff, some Mini paraphernalia, a few DIY bits and, of course, my cherished Cooper.

I painted the bare brick walls last year which has brightened it up nicely and should keep the dust down. I really can't justify spending money on a nice floor just yet, especially when some of carpets in the house need replacing !!

Behold the magnificence of a single garage and a wide angle lens 










My detailing 'work station' and some mini fun run plaques…










More potions and polishing stuff…










The obligatory photo of my collection, mixture of Autoglym, Megs, Vic Wax, Poorboys, Sonus….










About 15 years worth of MiniMag and MiniWorld magazines and some household stuff....










Tools and DIY stuff stashed away…










The Mini all tucked up….










The wee beastie at rest.....










Hope you like !!


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Ahhh, mega jealous. I use to get Miniworld magazine, not even owned a Mini. Got issue one about somewhere too.


----------



## Warduke (Sep 21, 2007)

Very smart!!!...:thumb:


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

very nice garage and very well organised. i like how youv used the room


----------



## s60aun (Apr 1, 2008)

Nice setup....


----------



## OGGYsri (May 12, 2010)

I love that car!!!!!!


----------



## craigblues (Jul 24, 2011)

Love the Mini paraphernalia fills and covers the wall nicely. 

You definitely had a tidy up before you took your pictures.


----------



## Phil1971 (Sep 3, 2007)

craigblues said:


> Love the Mini paraphernalia fills and covers the wall nicely.
> 
> You definitely had a tidy up before you took your pictures.


Cheers. I'm ashamed to say it's pretty much like that most of the time, except when the missus goes to get something out the freezer and she deliberately twists all the bottles round just to annoy me !!!


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Man cave looks fantastic the mini and it's owner must be very happy, very tidy


----------



## liam99 (Dec 29, 2009)

Very nice and tidy looking mini you've got.


----------



## nick3814 (Dec 31, 2010)

Looks superb, love it, and the motor.


----------



## JB052 (Mar 22, 2008)

Well sorted garage, excellent


----------



## Ross08 (Apr 8, 2008)

Great garage, and a nice collection. Love all the plaques on the wall.
You've just made me want a mini! Any more pics of the motor?


----------



## Scott_VXR (May 22, 2011)

Stunning little hideout there mate! Very nice :thumb:


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Jealous! My mini is envious of that garage!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phil1971 (Sep 3, 2007)

Ross08 said:


> Great garage, and a nice collection. Love all the plaques on the wall.
> You've just made me want a mini! Any more pics of the motor?


Thanks, the missus just shakes her head in despair when I open the garage door. Here's a few more of the Mini.

I've had it since new and just celebrated it's 11th Birthday !!


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

It looks great


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Great space - love the organisation - and that Cooper is a peach :argie:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Looks like a great 'mini' place..... :lol:

As for this below... 2 words: Falcon Punch  

:thumb:



Phil1971 said:


> Cheers. I'm ashamed to say it's pretty much like that most of the time, except when the missus goes to get something out the freezer and she *deliberately twists all the bottles round just to annoy me *!!!


----------



## Bezste (Mar 4, 2011)

Never been a great fan of the Mini. But yours could convert me. I think it's the nicest one I've ever seen.

I'm jealous of your garage too . . .


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Very cool garage !


----------



## Manny_VAG (Nov 30, 2011)

Nice and tidy :thumb:


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Excellent Garage! :thumb:


----------

